# H2O Sim Card



## Smith777 (Jan 30, 2015)

I put 500 sim cards in the AP solution yesterday and the gold plate on the back of the H2O sim cards seems to be copper/brownish color. Does anyone have any experience with these sims cards? Also what's the best way to dry the gold? I find if I leave the gold on the coffee filter to dry its almost IMPOSSIBLE to get off! I am new to gold recovering so any help and tips will be GREATLY appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## kurtak (Jan 30, 2015)

smith777

I see you are a new member so first let me welcome you to the forum - you will find that this is the absolute best source of info anywhere in the world on PM recovery & refining

Now for the part that some new members have a hard time with - you joined & 8 minutes later post your first question - this forum is absolutely loaded with info & the answer to most any question has most likely been discussed in detail here already & can be found with using the search function

So new members are expected to start by using it - then when that don't quite understand something or run into problems question are good

One of the very first things you should read is this :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19074 

Next you should look at this :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=21374 --- in this thread in FrugalRefiners signature line you will find a book written by C. M. Hokes it is a free down load & a MUST read

And then reading about safety & dealing with your waste is a very important part of this

Again welcome to the forum

Kurt


----------



## Smith777 (Jan 30, 2015)

I checked the fourm couldnt find anyinfo about the sims!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 30, 2015)

Smith777 said:


> I checked the fourm couldnt find anyinfo about the sims!


What about these:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=sim+cards&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 30, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> Smith777 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked the fourm couldnt find anyinfo about the sims!
> ...


He must have read all 391 posts in less than 8 minutes. :mrgreen: 

Smith777, try to search the forum for SIM and yield, then you will find out how much gold to expect from 500 sims. It is not recommended to put your gold in a filter because it makes it impossible to get it out again. Also covered in the forum.
By the way, most of the gold could be sitting in the bond wires and for that you need to follow another protocol than AP. Look for incineration, black chips, ball grid array, panning, bond wires... That will keep you busy for at least 10 minutes. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Jan 30, 2015)

Smith777 said:


> I checked the fourm couldnt find anyinfo about the sims!



:roll: - who do you think you are fooling

35 minutes from your first post to your second post is not a search --- its a glimpse :!: 

you need to read this again :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19074 

Kurt


----------



## necromancer (Jan 30, 2015)

this is the *who's online* & *where they are* page.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewonline.php

reminds me of a song about Santa Clause. (he knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake) 8)


----------



## Geo (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys, keep in mind that I lurked on the forum for months, close to a year, before I registered and made my first post. Anyone can be on the forum and read without actually registering.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 30, 2015)

That's actually a good point Geo

But --- if you have been lurking - then you have been searching - which is quite simple --- sim cards typed in the search box - hit enter - in a couple seconds you got 20 pages that say something about sim cards

so in this case I am not buying that story --- or his first questions would have been quite different

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 30, 2015)

necromancer said:


> this is the *who's online* & *where they are* page.
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewonline.php
> 
> reminds me of a song about Santa Clause. (he knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake) 8)


That view on line thing is pretty good. Had no idea it existed.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 30, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > this is the *who's online* & *where they are* page.
> ...



bottom of the front page, "who is online" link

talking about "not" searching the forum..... :mrgreen:


----------



## malikjob07 (Feb 11, 2016)

just give the guy answer damn it


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 11, 2016)

malikjob07 said:


> just give the guy answer damn it


Malikjob07, they did give him answers. Several members gave him links and suggestions for what to search for. As it turns out, they appear to have wasted their time since the original poster never returned to the forum after his one day here. 

You'll find you won't get a lot of positive reactions when you start demanding responses here. No one on this forum is paid for their time. If someone responds, it's best to thank them for taking the time to do so, even if you don't like the answer.

Finally, keep your language clean on this forum. There is no need to "damn" anyone here, and many readers might find it offensive. While I use the word (and many others) on a regular basis in my day to day life, it's not necessary here. Find better ways to emphasize your point.

Dave


----------



## chuckgambale (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't really post yet because I don't have much to offer that is not here and easy to find. By searching you will answer questions that you don't know you have yet but certainly will. I thought it was off putting when I was seeing all of those read the forum read hoke, until I did what was said by people who have done it better and before me. I love this forum for the knowledge, but I also love when a newb puts up a pic and gets great praise from true gentleman. I'm not gonna ramble but let's just say seeing what I just did unless it was a joke makes me wish Harold was as vocal as he used to be.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 11, 2016)

malikjob07 said:


> just give the guy answer damn it





chuckgambale said:


> seeing what I just did unless it was a joke makes me wish Harold was as vocal as he used to be.



I suspect we will be hearing from Harold soon enough.

Malik, that was completely uncalled for. Not as much for the language, but for the blatant lack of respect for everyone here. Especially all those who have been trying to help you. I'm guessing all their advice wasn't up to your standards?

My advice would be to humble yourself with some sincere apologies BEFORE Harold gets here to offer his own special brand of humility to you.

Some people...


----------



## malikjob07 (Feb 11, 2016)

The guy said he got copper/brownish color on the back foils as result ; so whether the guy return or not the answer will be useful for further reader...why don't we give the guy direct answer ? better than told him to search in forum , i appreciate the effort in this forum but it was my point of view and i will not apologize for that ..........


----------



## Geo (Feb 11, 2016)

malikjob07 said:


> The guy said he got copper/brownish color on the back foils as result ; so whether the guy return or not the answer will be useful for further reader...why don't we give the guy direct answer ? better than told him to search in forum , i appreciate the effort in this forum but it was my point of view and i will not apologize for that ..........



It would be very hard to ask a question about recovery or refining on the forum that has not already been asked in many different ways. If each of us answer each question as it's asked, the forum would be overburdened with the same redundant answers. No one here withholds information for the sake of being mean. We answer those who do their own work and have come to a point that they are unable to continue without assistance. If a member makes a profile and starts asking very simple questions immediately, they will be told to search and do some research own their own. If you stay on the forum long enough, you will see it more and more. As stated, no one here is obligated to answer any question. As a personal note to you, if you want answers to your questions, now or later, do not ruffle the feathers of the people who you expect to answer those questions. There are a few members here, I wont name names, that I wouldn't give the time of day. Not because of anything said to me or me to them but rather the way they have treated other members that I just can't agree with. Remember, you catch more flies with honey than you will with vinegar.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 11, 2016)

malikjob07 said:


> The guy said he got copper/brownish color on the back foils as result ; so whether the guy return or not the answer will be useful for further reader...why don't we give the guy direct answer ? better than told him to search in forum , i appreciate the effort in this forum but it was my point of view and i will not apologize for that ..........


You're missing two points that we stress over and over. 

First, most questions have been answered before. If you ask a question that has been discussed in Hoke's book, should I spend my time rewriting the answer, or should I refer you to her book. She spent a great deal of time and effort writing the book in such a way that virtually anyone can understand it. I'm sure she wrote it, read it, and edited it numerous times to get it just right. If I try to write a quick answer to every question that's asked, it's unlikely I will do as good a job.

Second, and more importantly, if I answer a "quick question", it will just lead to the next quick question. It's like having someone ask me how to start a journey from New York to California. I can tell them the first road they should get on to start their journey, but they'll soon ask me which turn they should take at the next intersection. Answering that will only take them to the next intersection, and on, and on. Those who have spent some time here begin to recognize it makes more sense to tell them to buy a map or a travel atlas. It may not make the questioner happy, because they will have to go find a map, learn something about how to read a map, figure out where they're starting and where they want to end up, then figure out the best course for their circumstances. Maybe they don't feel comfortable on Interstates, so they'll prefer to take the back roads. Maybe they want to visit their brother in Colorado along the way, or they know they don't want to travel through Texas. If they take the time to get their own map and learn how to read it, they'll be able to successfully chart their own course instead of having to ask which way to turn every time they're unsure.

That is my point of view and I will not apologize for it either.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 11, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Second, and more importantly, if I answer a "quick question", it will just lead to the next quick question. It's like having someone ask me how to start a journey from New York to California. I can tell them the first road they should get on to start their journey, but they'll soon ask me which turn they should take at the next intersection. Answering that will only take them to the next intersection, and on, and on. Those who have spent some time here begin to recognize it makes more sense to tell them to buy a map or a travel atlas. It may not make the questioner happy, because they will have to go find a map, learn something about how to read a map, figure out where they're starting and where they want to end up, then figure out the best course for their circumstances. Maybe they don't feel comfortable on Interstates, so they'll prefer to take the back roads. Maybe they want to visit their brother in Colorado along the way, or they know they don't want to travel through Texas. If they take the time to get their own map and learn how to read it, they'll be able to successfully chart their own course instead of having to ask which way to turn every time they're unsure.



WOW! That is one of the most well thought, and most heartfelt analogies I think I have ever read, Dave! 



malikjob07 said:


> it was my point of view and i will not apologize for that .....



You're right cat. There should never be reason to apologize for an opinion, I mean, we all have those. The apology should be for the way you chose to present it.


----------



## malikjob07 (Feb 12, 2016)

FrugalRefiner ; i can tell that you're educated man , and i like your answer ....


----------



## geedigity (Feb 13, 2016)

Frugal's analogy should be highlighted in the introduction section. It was well thought out and I think most, if not all could understand the point.


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 13, 2016)

From, don't remember who sorry, signature: Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, give him a fish rod and he will eat for life. Same with what Dave said, learn to read a map and you can travel the world.

Direct answers to very basic questions lead to many many troubles, procedure and safety wide.

Marco


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2016)

MarcoP said:


> From, don't remember who sorry, signature: Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, give him a fish rod and he will eat for life. Same with what Dave said, learn to read a map and you can travel the world.
> 
> Direct answers to very basic questions lead to many many troubles, procedure and safety wide.
> 
> Marco




8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 13, 2016)

MarcoP said:


> From, don't remember who sorry, signature: Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, give him a fish rod and he will eat for life. Same with what Dave said, learn to read a map and you can travel the world.
> 
> Direct answers to very basic questions lead to many many troubles, procedure and safety wide.
> 
> Marco


Give a man a fire and he will be warm for a night.
Set him on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 13, 2016)

You are one sick puppy Göran. :lol: 

Dave


----------

